# Looking for new tires..?



## Mikes-Ontario (Aug 21, 2006)

Looking for all-season tires (16's) for my '06 Altima, any suggestions?
Any comments on the Goodyear Assurance Triple Tred? Goodyear Tires | Find The Right Tire | Display | Assurance TripleTred


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Why don't you purchase the same tires that are currently on the Altima?


----------



## Mikes-Ontario (Aug 21, 2006)

Like to see what else is out there.


----------



## the__razor (Jan 22, 2008)

I've tried the triple-tread on my parents' Grand Am and was actually really impressed. They are good all seasons and the pumice in the compound actually does make a difference on ice. I don't know where you live but I tried these tires by my dad's request so i would stop berrating him about not getting winter tires. They still aren't as good in winter, but they're as close as I've experienced.

I tried them in summer too but not enough to know how good they are for fuel economy. They do handle well and corner fairly well too.

Essentially, if I ever bought All-Seasons, I would probably buy these - on sale.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Mikes-Ontario said:


> Like to see what else is out there.


So you mean "cheaper"?


----------



## Mikes-Ontario (Aug 21, 2006)

metro273 said:


> So you mean "cheaper"?


Not cheaper, but other options. The OE tires are fairly decent, but not very good in wet conditions, poor in light snow and a little noisy.


----------



## nissan3.5 (May 29, 2007)

I did a set of BF Goodrich Traction T/A's so far there a great tire for the money. i wanted a a good all season i also looked at the triple tread but comparing them to the BF's they are a better tire. but as far as milage wnet i believe that the BF have them i have about 14000 on them and barely see any signs of wear... 

click here for the tires


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

the BF t/a is a good tire..i run them on my 03 v6 5spd..they hook fairly well and they have a 70,000 mile tread rating..street tires burn up to fast and in my opinion arent worth the money b/c of that whats the sense in putting 4 new tires on every season?? if i were you id find one with a good tread rating..but its your money lol


----------

